# Polishing Aluminum



## Carosski (Jul 24, 2008)

How can aluminum be polished??


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 24, 2008)

With whole lots of elbow grease.  

I'm no expert, and my finishes could be better, but the general idea is to get the surface smooth with sand paper (how much sanding you need to do, if any, depends on the condition the surface starts out in)...  100, 200, 400, 800 grit or so...  then start with coarse buffing compound, then finer buffing compound...  and then, after 12 hours of work, you'll be completely covered in a grimey mixture of sweat, aluminium dust, and buffing compound, and you'll have a little shiny spot.  

--Bushytails


----------



## Joey_Jr (Jul 25, 2008)

12 HOURS???? for a little spot??? no thanks!


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 25, 2008)

And now let me introduce the concept of "exaggeration," and its potential application in "humour"....

--Bushytails


----------



## lateralus (Jul 29, 2008)

2 hours......12 hours........either way it's probably TOO LONG!


----------



## Animal (Jul 30, 2008)

I mean polish...wait..
Try glass beading, kind of like sandblasting but with glass beads.
Gives it a mirror shin...shine.


----------

